# New thread for St Joe steelhead outing



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Alright guys, we need a count of some kind for both cabins and boats. I plan on being there Saturday and Sunday and my boat is filled both days.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

1 boat two fisherdudes.

I can fit a third but someone has to go on a diet....:lol::lol:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I am there! Will be staying probably at the hotel, a hotel, some hotel or a cabin or something, not sure. I am not sure if Eddie John is still going or not as his wife just passed away, but I will try to get him to go as I think it would be good therapy.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

What is the date of this prestigious event?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Weekend of December 7-9.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Eddie will be going as well Dan, so that's all I got to say about that. He and I will be grabbing a room somewhere. Can you guys list the hotels/cabins again please and maybe some contact info? get off your butts and move here people!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

There is only one Hotel in Berrien Springs. If you guys will get a total count of rooms needed I will make arrangements to stop in and see if I can get a deal on multiple rooms.


Other then that who has room for one on Sat or Sun.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Or we can always stay at the cabins right at Shamrock, really doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

quest32a said:


> Or we can always stay at the cabins right at Shamrock, really doesn't matter to me either way.


 
Based on a conversation i had with another site member I understand all the cabins are taken for that weekend....Hopefully by a site member.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

:16suspect


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm picturing spanky sleepin on the counter in the fish cleaning station...:lol::lol::lol:


Sounds good Frantz. I'll see you guys at the launch.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I called the other day and put one on hold, dont think that I am going to stay but I grabbed it just in case anyone wanted it...I can call Shamrock and move it to a site member???

Let me know!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

It would be alot warmer in the fish cleaning station for sure! Smells about the same as the spawn bibs too!


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I will take that cabin if you don't want it.....

Sent a PM


----------



## Mark Turner (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll be fishing Saturday in the morning and would love to join in, but have to be in by 3:30pm. I'm assuming all are launching out of Berrien?

PS 2paws you can hitch a ride with me if interested, otherwise I will have room for one.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I would like to stay in the cabin if there is room for me, I will of course assist with the bill. They have electric and all right, so I can bring a crock pot with some grub for us?

Dan, I will be coming alone, my friend Eddie will not be able to make it.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Yes the cabins have 2 outlets in them. I have used a crock there many times. It is a great way to start something when ya leave in the am, and have ready to eat when ya get back at noon or so.

I hope all you folks have a good time there this weekend, there should be some fish in the system, but be prepaired for some fast water, we got alot of rain today, and this river drains alot of area. I am not trying to scar anyone off, cuz by the weekend,it should be prime.Plug fishing should be just as good as spawn, the leaves are just about all gone now. Water temps on the joe were in the mid 30's on sat(yesterday) so be carefull, no swimming!:yikes:

I am sorry that I will not be able to make it. I was hoping to meet some of you, but maybe we will do a spring thing, like we tried last year.Hopefully one of you who makes the event, can take some pics to share on the site!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

What kind and size of plugs?

I will bring a crockpot of food and some rolls.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

well as the water gets colder, usually, we fish smaller ones, wiggle warts, rattle tots or 1/4 oz tots, willy's worms , stuff like that. Can't go wrong with copper, gold, or metalic yellow, have any with black, orange or red backs, even better!
The flatfish are tough to run if the current is strong, which is very possible near the dam after this much rain!


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Frantz, Mark(adjusted3) and Dan(DangerDan) I PMed you guys!


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

The fishing was mighty slow on the Joe but the time spent with a good bunch of guys made the outing well worth while... Good to see you all again and I'm looking forward to seeing some of you guys at the Lunkers get together. 

Even you Troy.......


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Guys!

I am just getting unsore from pulling that darn motor...I got a new line today so I am all good to go.

Big Thanks to Frantz for getting the interst going...and the chili:corkysm55

Mark and Darla for the walleye...:corkysm55

Splitshot for the "Salt Packets":lol:

And as always Steve for the just being born...If it wasnt for him and his wife I dont know if we would have anything to laugh about at camp:lol::shhh:

and the rest of you guys it was nice to see some old faces as well as a couple of new ones. Hopefully the fishing will turn around for the next outing!!!

AGAIN FRANTZ HATS OFF TO YOU TO GET THIS THING GOING!!!!!


----------

